
Ask HN: How do such suspect (counterfeit?) apps survive on Google Play? - DrScump
Looking for the McDonald&#x27;s app, this is one of the first to come up in the search:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.mcdonalds.mobileapp<p>It has <i>over 10 million downloads</i>, lacks official branding, and has <i>a gmail address</i> as its contact.<p>Another McD app is attributed to the actual McDonald&#x27;s USA LLC, so this sure looks counterfeit to me.
======
ryeights
Google doesn't put much care into the Play Store and it shows. Counterfeit
apps, malware, and PII vacuums run amok

~~~
DrScump
By why doesn't McDonald's pursue them on copyright violations, at minimum?

~~~
ryeights
Probably isn’t worth their time. 10 more imposters will pop up in its place

------
DrScump
This appears to be the official app:

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mcdonalds....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mcdonalds.app)

------
edgarvaldes
I don't use Google Play that much, so I wonder: doesn't a sign of official
verification (à la Twitter) exists?

